# Andersonville Cemetery 2011



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

More photos on my website, click my Sig!









_Lilth, being lit with her own spot light_









_Angelia, lit from below. The black light from my ghost can be seen behind her_









_The entire yard being lit at light. The light show face was set to this expression for the shot_









_Jack, the star of the Light Show_


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You have one of the best looking cemetery signs on this site

You'll be posting a video of the final light show, yes? Or did you already on another thread?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes the cemetery sign is one of my favorites. I also like how your display really lights up from a distance. Nice Job!


----------

